# Visual Basic Emular Teclado



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 31, 2006)

Hola, la pregunta es concreta, 

¿Como puedo hacer para que visual Basic, simule que se ha presionado alguna tecla?

Lo que intento hacer es desde alguno de los puertos, enviarle una indicación a Visual Basic y cuando la reciba que por software "presione" por ejemplo Escape, enter, a, b, ... Cualquier caracter que yo quiera.

Espero haberme explicado 

Saludos y de Antemano Gracias
******

Bueno he estado haciendo uso del google y he encontrado algo.

Para empezar lo que yo quiero hacer se llama emular el teclado y lo que se hace es trabajar con el buffer del teclado.

Estan algunas funciones como sendkys, SendInput, 

En c++
keybd_event 


Pero no se usar ninguna :9, jeje voya investigar más


----------



## hsirc (Sep 5, 2006)

Puedes utilizar los metodos SendKeys, busca en google hay mucha información.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Sep 5, 2006)

hsirc dijo:
			
		

> Puedes utilizar los metodos SendKeys, busca en google hay mucha información.



Yup, eso es lo que puse al final de mi post.

Lo que aún no logro hacer e enviar teclas con varios modificadores, he logrado enviar Control+C Control+V... Pero No puedo enviar Control+Alt+Suprimir o Control+Shift+n

Alguien sabe como se hace? Yo lo estoy intentando así:


```
SendKeys.SendWait("^(+(n))")
```

Saludos y Gracias


----------

